# Anyone been to Buy Lo yet?



## Damo (24 Jul 2009)

Has anyone shopped in Buy Lo yet? Interested in your impressions.


----------



## joanmul (24 Jul 2009)

This is the first I've heard of it. Looks worth a visit.


----------



## smiley (26 Jul 2009)

It reminds me somewhat of Quinnsworths 'Crazy Prices'.

The more to the market the merrier.


----------



## Rois (26 Jul 2009)

I used to go to Costco in UK - great for bulk buying.

So if it's based on Costco model I would definitely welcome it here. 

No fancy displays just basic shelving, pallets and huge fridges/freezers.  Also like Lidl they would often have one off specials at great prices.


----------



## Damo (27 Jul 2009)

I went there myself over the weekend. Very basic set up with well known brands at lower prices. Some of the stuff is massive catering packs or boxes (eg. Chrisps). It's a mix between a cash and carry and retail outlet. The range is not bad but limited. I guess if you can figure out what makes sense for you to buy you can go elsewhere to get additional items. I got a decent amount of stuff (regular weekly shopping without meat and alchol) for less than €50!


----------



## mell61 (28 Jul 2009)

Is this a 'card only' set up like Makro up North, or is it for all comers?


----------



## Damo (28 Jul 2009)

This is open to all - no card system. Regular check-out. I even got help packing the bags!
Anyone else been there or got particular views?


----------



## mcaul (31 Jul 2009)

Yep, went in and I can see exactly what the concept is.

Basically, its a small cash & carry - small version of musgraves. Probably originally planned to service small stores / food outets in the area and then they cam up with the idea of allowing the public in. 

If you want large bags of dried fruit, sugar sachets, sauces etc, then its reasonably good, as for the standard items, they are similar prices to tesco etc but with quite a small selection.

A sort of branded Lidl could be another way of putting it! - They even have the Lidl style special offer items such as garden forks & vacumn cleaners.

I'd award it 7/10


----------



## Mpsox (31 Jul 2009)

It's being set up by Barry's from Mallow who are one of the biggest wholesalers in Ireland. If the Newbridge one succeeds, the intention is to role these out in other sites across the country


----------



## Ham Slicer (31 Jul 2009)

Might be worth a visit.

Only only price I can see on the site is The box of washing powder at 19.99 for 8.5kg.  There is an 11kg box on sale (think Persil or Ariel) for the same price across the road from me.  You'd need a crane to get it in to the back of your truck but good value if you like washing cloths.


----------



## compsys (3 Aug 2009)

saw it in the papers yesterday that they have to shut down by Friday as they do not have planning permission for a retail unit in a commercial/industrial estate. Think they woud have checked this out first if they are that big or is this big business just doing what they want.


----------



## Damo (4 Aug 2009)

Compsys - I read this too but they plan to open another 10 or so outlets around the country. It's still worth keeping an eye on how this idea unfolds...


----------



## Concert (4 Aug 2009)

Where is the one in newbridge located ?


----------



## Mpsox (4 Aug 2009)

flahers2 said:


> Where is the one in newbridge located ?


 
Toughers business park between Naas and Newbridge


----------



## Brianne (5 Aug 2009)

The store in Newbridge is closing this Friday; according to a sign there it is closing due to planning issues with Kildare County Council. A staff member told me that 12 jobs are at risk. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## KYN (6 Aug 2009)

They have just opened in Tralee. I will pop down later for a gander. They are located very centrally in the Town close to the railway station in a newly built warehouse.


----------



## compsys (8 Aug 2009)

good to see an irish business trying to compete with all the foreign operations, how big is the store in Tralee? are they planning to open a store in dublin? anyone know?


----------



## Damo (28 Aug 2009)

Hi There,

I see more discounters like Buy Lo are setting up 
- CheepCheep.ie based in Bray - order online and pick-up (bulk buying can save a lot!) 

Anyone know the latest on when Buy Lo will reopen in Newbridge (Toughers) ?

Thanks.


----------



## finbar (19 Oct 2009)

BuyLo opening in the Ashbourne Retail Park this Thursday Oct 22nd will go down for a nose.


----------



## Complainer (19 Oct 2009)

Damo said:


> - CheepCheep.ie based in Bray - order online and pick-up (bulk buying can save a lot!)



From their website;

* THE CURRENT MANAGEMENT HAVE TAKEN A DECISION NOT TO RE-OPEN THE CHEEPCHEEP DEPOT. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL PAST CUSTOMERS*


----------



## Zikan (19 Oct 2010)

I read in the daily mail last week that there opening up 2 more buylo's before christmass, making it 6 and have another 4 planned for early in the new year, the shops they have now must be doin well if their ivesting that much in them


----------

